# If you could have anybody



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I saw this thread on AA and wanted to know what you guys thought:

If you could have any person in the world, celebrity, etc, who would it be?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmm any body???? I’m thinking Dora Pesch… The lead singer from the old German Metal Band called Warlock… She now has a band called Dora!!! Hottest rocker I ever seen… Actually meet her in person.. Wow!!! Is all I can say…


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Hmmm any body???? I'm thinking Dora Pesch&#8230; The lead singer from the old German Metal Band called Warlock&#8230; She now has a band called Dora!!! Hottest rocker I ever seen&#8230; Actually meet her in person.. Wow!!! Is all I can say&#8230;


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Victoria Sylvstead







yummy!

mark


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Need I say more...................


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

My Girlfriend


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> Need I say more...................










I take it you go for the cheating kind?!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> TonyTurbo29 said:
> 
> 
> > Need I say more...................
> ...


 leave ot to karen to add this in no one said if they wanted to marry the chick mike is saying who would u want to have i.e f*ck! LOL


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

oh my choice janet jackson

if she was busy alyssa milano or serena williams

if they were really busy jessica alba


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > TonyTurbo29 said:
> ...


 But they said if you could HAVE anybody...why would you want to have a slut?!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Typical female response to britney spears: She's a slut, she has fake boobs, thats all they ever say. I say: so what


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I am not sure what this girl's name is, I think it is Jordan something. Sexy huh?

EDITED: KEEP THE PICTURES COMMING, BUT LETS KEEP THEM CLEAN GENTLEMEN. NO NUDITY. THNX.
(btw, that was a sweet a$$ picture. Definately a contender for my vote.:laugh: )

~Dj


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

BEYONCE KNOWLES damn what a booty she has!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

WOAH MPDT


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> jessica alba


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

Jessica Alba , brittney spears , beyonce knowles and natalie portman


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Seven of Nine! Tertiary adjunct of unimatrix 01


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

If I could have anybody????Damn...there's a whole bunch I would like to mention. To start it off...Kaila Yu...dayamm she's hot.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Can't decide between: Kristen Kruek, Mena Suvari, Alicia Silverstone, or the redhead teller at the Washington Mutual in Fremont.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 because the slut looks like that ur a woman u wouldnt get it and ur a SQUARE so i really wouldnt expect u to get it this is hormones thread not a heart hallmark so sweet lovey dovey thread this is who u would want to bend over grabbing their ankles and give it to


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Britney Spear'ed is a ugly bitch lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Britney Spear'ed is a ugly bitch lol


 maybe be but if she threw u the ass u'd jump on it cause im sure uve hit much worse casue ur not as fine as the toffee


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Britney spears aint that bad...now Christina...she went down hill. What did she do to herself???


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

vanz said:


> Britney spears aint that bad...now Christina...she went down hill. What did she do to herself???


 i know, not good


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whoa! mpdt. I really dont think MR Xenon is gonna like seeing that pic on here. I bet its removed as soon as he is back on.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mpdt said:


> I am not sure what this girl's name is, I think it is Jordan something. Sexy huh?


 Yes thats Jordan









lol nice pic


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

jessica alba..........drool........dribble down pant leg

brittney is hot, but not alba hot, and christina....wtf happened? she got bit by the marylin manson bug?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

<----------- I like her


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> <----------- I like her


 shes hot, but i dont dig her facem its kinda square


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Angelina Jolie!!!!!!!!!!!!














She's so sexy!!!!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Angelina Jolie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh yah..


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I would want to find me a Genie so she can grant me some wishes :laugh:


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

My girlfriend
















oh wait....I just did...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

accr said:


> My girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you have a girl friend why would you need to


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

alyssa milono
Jessica Simpson if she didnt have to talk


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

BEYONCE.......ALL THE WAY


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> vanz said:
> 
> 
> > Britney spears aint that bad...now Christina...she went down hill. What did she do to herself???
> ...


 she looks nice and nasty


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

britney spears & christina aguilera(so what if there sluts i guranttee every guy on this forum has jacked off to them at least ten times)
angelina jolie, beyonce knowles, mya, the three hot girls from Son of the Beach(i just remember leila arceri, amy weber, and that hot white girl), porn stars are nasty, JENNIFER LOPEZ(howd any of you miss her)

but if it had to be one probably birtney, amy weber, or beyonce

p.s the girl who made me first want to jack off i only hooked up with once but never got past second


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

beyonce is a give and jlo is fine the 4 girls from that show girlfriends for a hot older chick kim cattrell or diane lane i like her lucy liu hmmm mya hell yeah







that chick in big boi's new video that runs the car shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! al i can say is damn


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

vanz said:


> If I could have anybody????Damn...there's a whole bunch I would like to mention. To start it off...Kaila Yu...dayamm she's hot.


 kaila yu is not hot







she looks like she has down syndrome







shes a horrible singer as well. There are hotter import models like cherie roberts and natasha yi.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

the girl from FRIDAY AFTER NEXT FORGOT HER NAME BUT SHE IS A FINE ASS BLACK GIRL...ALSO HALE BARRY AND TYRA BANKS OMFG

OH AND...

<---------


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> vanz said:
> 
> 
> > If I could have anybody????Damn...there's a whole bunch I would like to mention. To start it off...Kaila Yu...dayamm she's hot.
> ...


 Why you hatin?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...










I was just playin with you!

Im suprised none of you guys have said Shakira.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea i'd bone shakira too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Carmen Electra is hott! And pam anderson!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

no no no u gotta Bone 7of9 aka Jeri Ryan lol


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Carmen Electra is hott! And pam anderson!


i was just going to say about pam anderson thought every guy would want her.

my bfriend saw her once (with no makeup) and he said she was ugly in person


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 DAMN UR RIGHT SHE IS FINE BUT MY A LIST LIKE I SAID

1-JANET JACKSON
1A-ALYSSA MILANO,SERENA WILLIAMS
2.JESSICA ALBA ,DA BRAT


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Sorry I didn't know I could not post nudity. So I edited the pic a little hope this is ok. If not I will give up on the whole thing. BY the way, does anyone know her full name ?

EDIT: Sorry, still pushed the limits on that one...I revised it so you could still keep it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mpdt said:


> Sorry I didn't know I could not post nudity. So I edited the pic a little hope this is ok. If not I will give up on the whole thing. BY the way, does anyone know her full name ?


 lol nice pic


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Ms. N. 
But does anyone know who she is ?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

mpdt said:


> Thanks Ms. N.
> But does anyone know who she is ?


 her name is Jordan, she is from England.

Mark


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

to fuk = Natasha yi Kailu yu Boa


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Honda99_300ex said:


> My Girlfriend


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 da brat?







i used to think she was a lesbian when she used to dress like a man.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't know what it is about Gwen Stefanni...but she's sexy. I like the way she moves.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the one in the middel


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

That is Xenia Seeberg, nitro fish
I agree she is very sexy.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

This is a close close second....


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hmm last image is quite...seductive


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Gary Coleman.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 no shes straight and have u seen her lately?


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Jenna Jamison...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > jessica alba


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

she's got the attitude that i like


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

this girl is the one







katie thats her web site for modleing


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

perrogoma said:


> she's got the attitude that i like


 she's fkn hot!


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

thanks, katie is also pretty hot but i dont know if i'd bang a porn star.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Kelly Hu 
Shez freaking HOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Lucy Liu's freckles are hot.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

eliza duscku whatever


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> eliza duscku whatever


 yeah thats the picture i showed

dushku*


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I would bang her in a *FLASH*

EDIT: Keep this sh*t off of here!


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

THAT PIC WONT BE HERE TOMMORROW AND BTW SHE ISNT THAT HOT


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

whoa!, the mods will not allow that.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dude, if your gonna break the rules, at least post a pic of a chick that will turn me on, that girl was just plain nasty.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

TuinyTurbo, who is that?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Dude, if your gonna break the rules, at least post a pic of a chick that will turn me on, that girl was just plain nasty.


 told u she wasnt hot


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

now this is one hott chick kelly rippa so f*cking hott


----------



## moltenice (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/carmen_electra_pictures/image4.jpg


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

moltenice said:


> http://www.geocities.com/carmen_electra_pictures/image4.jpg


 i don't think it works...


----------

